# Botella térmica



## Aprendiz eterno

Hola, me gustaría saber la opinión de un angloparlante nativo sobre cual sería la mejor traducción para una "botella térmica" que mantiene el agua fría. Yo lo he traducido por thermal bottle, pero tengo entendido que el término "thermal" hace más referencia al mantenimiento del calor. Esta botella hace justo lo contrario, es capaz de mantener el agua fría aunque haga calor, y puede ser que "thermic bottle" se ajuste más.

Gracias!


----------



## Chris K

¿Se refiere a un "thermos" (o "vacuum flask")?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_flask


----------



## Aprendiz eterno

Chris K said:


> ¿Se refiere a un "thermos" (o "vacuum flask")?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_flask



Es una botella normal de plastico (PET) pero cubierta con EPS que es un material aislante. Ese material aislante hace que el líquido de la botella se mantenga frío más tiempo que una botella convencional de plastico.

http://www.google.es/search?q=eps&h....es%2Fbotella_termica.php%3Flang%3Des;763;161


----------



## Chris K

Tal vez "insulated bottle" o "cooler."


----------



## Aprendiz eterno

Chris K said:


> Tal vez "insulated bottle" o "cooler."



Gracias Chris, esos términos "insulated bottle and cooler" describen bien el producto. Pero quiero emplear la palabra "térmico" y ahí tengo la duda si es más apropiado "thermal" o "thermic". No se si "thermal" se asocia más a mantenimiento de calor, cuando la botella persigue justamente lo contrario.


----------



## Chris K

Aprendiz eterno said:


> Gracias Chris, esos términos "insulated bottle and cooler" describen bien el producto. Pero quiero emplear la palabra "térmico" y ahí tengo la duda si es más apropiado "thermal" o "thermic". No se si "thermal" se asocia más a mantenimiento de calor, cuando la botella persigue justamente lo contrario.



Ceo que no hay ningún problema con "thermal bottle." Vea, por ejemplo:

http://coffeetea.about.com/od/equipmentpicks/tp/thermoses.htm

"Taking your tea or coffee on the go means you need a way to keep it hot  (or cold). A good *thermal bottle* can mysteriously do both."


----------



## Aprendiz eterno

Chris K said:


> Ceo que no hay ningún problema con "thermal bottle." Vea, por ejemplo:
> 
> http://coffeetea.about.com/od/equipmentpicks/tp/thermoses.htm
> 
> "Taking your tea or coffee on the go means you need a way to keep it hot  (or cold). A good *thermal bottle* can mysteriously do both."



Gracias Chris K, pero eso afianza aun más lo que pienso. Que aunque "thermal" este bien como traducción de térmico, es una palabra que se asocia más al calor (termos para el café) y puede que "thermic" no tenga esa connotación de calor. 

Voy a reformular la pregunta, ¿cuando una persona escucha "thermal bottle" entiende que es una botella para mantener lo de dentro caliente? En España la palabra "termo" aunque pueda valer para el frio o para el calor, evoca más a calor, un termo para mantener el cafe o te caliente.
No se si con "thermic" pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Anmei

Es muy rara la vez que se escucha la palabra "thermic" en inglés.  Igual que en español la palabra "thermal" evoca más al calor aunque funciona también para mantener cosas frías.  Contestando la pregunta, al escuchar la palabra "thermal bottle" creo que sí se entiende que es una botella para mantener caliente los contenidos. 

 Pero para mí, ambas palabras thermic y thermal no son de uso tan frecuente - se usa más "Thermos" que viene de la marca más usada (igual que Kleenex) y no tiene la misma connotación que "thermal bottle."  Tengo memorias de ir a la escuela con mi  thermos de Wonder Woman o de Star Wars lleno de Kool-Aid o chocomil.    Pero puede que me equivoco.


----------



## EddieZumac

Anmei said:


> Es muy rara la vez que se escucha la palabra "thermic" en inglés.  Igual que en español la palabra "thermal" evoca más al calor aunque funciona también para mantener cosas frías.  Contestando la pregunta, al escuchar la palabra "thermal bottle" creo que sí se entiende que es una botella para mantener caliente los contenidos.
> 
> Pero para mí, ambas palabras thermic y thermal no son de uso tan frecuente - se usa más "Thermos" que viene de la marca más usada (igual que Kleenex) y no tiene la misma connotación que "thermal bottle."  Tengo memorias de ir a la escuela con mi  thermos de Wonder Woman o de Star Wars lleno de Kool-Aid o chocomil.    Pero puede que me equivoco.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Aprendiz eterno

Gracias a todos. Creo entonces que lo más apropiado sería "thermal bottle" pero aclarando después que la cualidad de la botella es mantener el frio del líquido de su interior.


----------

